# Word of the Day -  Derecho



## debodun (May 27, 2021)

Derecho (noun) - a fast-moving windstorm that is characterized by damaging straight-line winds.

People thought a tornado had passed through, but the news report said it was a derecho.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2021)

We've definitely experienced derecho's before, thankfully, all large trees have been cut down around us so we don't have any worries over a large tree coming down on our house.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2021)

We are pretty famous for those here in Florida. Sometimes they are as intense as a hurricane only don’t last as long.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> We are pretty famous for those here in Florida. Sometimes they are as intense as a hurricane only don’t last as long.


Paps, does your area always sustain damage, or do many of the storms simply blow over/pass with no damage to trees/structures?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2021)

Iowa Derecho 2020


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2021)

I don't believe I've ever heard the word derecho before.


----------



## RubyK (May 27, 2021)

Derecho is a new word for me, too. We always called that type of weather straight-line winds.

Murrmurr ~ I enjoyed the video you posted.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Paps, does your area always sustain damage, or do many of the storms simply blow over/pass with no damage to trees/structures?


We have been very lucky the last 21 years we’ve been here. A hole in the back door and I cracked window from flying debris. Can’t remember the name of the one that came thru here a few years ago, but several homes were severely damaged. Mostly carports ripped off.


----------

